# Neat connect anyone have one?



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking at this online and there are some really cool features. Just wondering if anyone has one and uses it in their business. The mountain of paper we have to file is crazy, and if I can just scan them in once a week that would be great. 
They have several products and I am sure you have seen the commercials for the neat desk. 

http://www.neat.com/products/neatconnect/


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I went with a Doxie mobile scanner this year. Lets me scan at a coffee shop, from my family room, etc. Mine is a single page feed, but after reciepts are crammed into a wallet for a while, not sure a document feeder would work well anyway.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That was one of my concerns as well, I can imagine the drink machine and the bill it doesn't want to take in my mind. After thirty minutes or so and then me wanting to throw it though the window.

They have a mobile app that allows you to take a picture and it gets processed in the cloud doing the same things as the scanner. Not sure how robust the cloud service is, but I do know it can upload straight to other cloud services, like onedrive, dropbox and evernote.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Never even heard of it. But since I know you have windows phone, there is an app I've been eying called handyscan, made by jdb. It's substantially less (about $497 less), and is supposed to have onedrive, dropbox and onenote integration.

I haven't pulled the trigger yet though because I'm too lazy to add my credit card info to the app store.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I upload to dropbox for longterm storage right now. Might change to something else. I tend to use Evernote for stuff I want to access or may want to access often. Dropbox for longterm storage of stuff not frequently accessed.

There are a lot of phone apps that let you snap a picture and upload to something on the go as well. So, you can do that easily enough regardless of the printer you chose. I found lighting and stuff was a bit of a hassle.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Microsoft is pretty serious about their cloud business. An office 365 subscription starting at $5 a month per user comes with 1 TB of cloud storage, this is on top of the free storage they already offer. It has been amazing using these tools with my partner and wife, she is not a very tech savy person but has been able to learn to use all these apps and we can both access them at any time. Its easy to use but for someone like me a power user its also really robust. For the money this is an amazing deal imo. 

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/business/compare-office-365-for-business-plans-FX102918419.aspx

https://onedrive.live.com/about/en-us/plans/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I upload to dropbox for longterm storage right now. Might change to something else. I tend to use Evernote for stuff I want to access or may want to access often. Dropbox for longterm storage of stuff not frequently accessed.
> 
> There are a lot of phone apps that let you snap a picture and upload to something on the go as well. So, you can do that easily enough regardless of the printer you chose. I found lighting and stuff was a bit of a hassle.


I tried that scanner app Michael posted, and to be honest don't see much difference in taking a pic and it uploading to our storage automatically. The neat software and scanner do more than just scan it in. Its smart in the way it does so and you can import it directly into quickbooks.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Direct import to QB would be nice.

I enter a reciept into QB, scan it, then toss it.


----------



## Savdog01 (Aug 28, 2012)

Neatdesk is one of the best things I've ever bought for my business. I wouldn't use the mobile app because of the monthly fee. We scan everything. Receipts, insurance policies, estimate worksheets, employee files, etc. it's your complete file cabinet in your computer with no paper. You can make as many cabinets as you like. Personal, business, etc. I would and do highly recommend this to anyone in business for themselves.


----------

